# Tags Agility Fun-Day pics



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

He didn't drop a single bar, miss a single contact. Best part was, in all the photos I looked through, he looked SO freaking happy in ALL of them. That's what it's all about, at least to me 
Psst, in the last picture, the headshot...his "teechur" (my instructor) was walking to her van. He wanted to make sure she wasn't missing his handsomeness, and gave her a little lecture when she got back.
Did the pics go thru? They aren't showing up on my computer .


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

can't see em'


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks like you pulled them from a gallery, that can be a little tricky to link through. Try clicking into the picture through the thumbnail (so you get one large picture on the page) and right-click and select Copy Image Location or something like that. It might be URL, depending on your browser. Then stick that in IMG tags.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> It looks like you pulled them from a gallery, that can be a little tricky to link through. Try clicking into the picture through the thumbnail (so you get one large picture on the page) and right-click and select Copy Image Location or something like that. It might be URL, depending on your browser. Then stick that in IMG tags.












Trying again...


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> He didn't drop a single bar, miss a single contact. Best part was, in all the photos I looked through, he looked SO freaking happy in ALL of them. That's what it's all about, at least to me
> Psst, in the last picture, the headshot...his "teechur" (my instructor) was walking to her van. He wanted to make sure she wasn't missing his handsomeness, and gave her a little lecture when she got back.
> Did the pics go thru? They aren't showing up on my computer .


I'm bored, lol.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> I'm bored, lol.


Thanks for being bored!!! XD


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Great pic's!! He looks wonderful.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

GREAT pics. He looks soooo happy. I need to get some good agility shots of Jackson in practice.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He looks like he's having an absolute blast.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice -- looks like you guys had fun!


----------

